# Texas Certification & NREMT



## jsf1089 (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay so I just finished my EMT-B class and passed my NREMT test.  My question is how long will it take the state to process my application? They say 4-6 weeks but that seems like a really long time.. How long did everyone else take?


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't speak for Texas as I'm not a resident.  But I can tell you about Missouri...

Missouri accepts NR certification, meaning that they require nothing more than an Application, Background Check, and a copy of your National Registry card.  I had my MO EMT license within 2 weeks of mailing them those copies.

Now, still regarding Missouri, I got by with simply faxing them an application and a copy of my NR Certification #.  They stated they handle background checks (Plus I just had to renew my EMT license through them a few months back).  So its only about a 10 day turn around for my Medic Licensure

4-6 weeks sounds like a "Blanket Term".  Maybe they are throwing that number out there so that they aren't flooded with angry callers if they don't mail out in one week.  Or they could be one of the states that only process applicants in "Batches" (Wait until they have X number of applicants then issue licenses).  

Keep in mind that I know nothing of Texas's practices, just throwing the ideas out there


----------



## medic417 (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you filled out the Texas application and paid?

Have you submitted your NR certification number?  If not fax the state your information.

Honestly it is often 4 weeks +.  Once in a while you hear of a two week turn around.


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 28, 2009)

It depends. Expect anywhere from 4-6 weeks like they inform you. 

I had my paperwork in two weeks before my NR exam and it took them three days to have me online once I faxed them my #, and another ten days till I received it in the mail. So just under four weeks.

To expedite it, do it online.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 28, 2009)

I had mine in 2 weeks, but I know of people that were 4-6.  4 tends to be the norm.


----------

